# New russian dwarf hamster owners



## ccarts92 (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi everyone  

Last week me and my gf bought 2 russian dwarf hamsters (first time owners). 
We gave them their space for the first few days to adjust and then tried to put our hands in so they could get used to our scents and handle them as much as possible in the evenings. 

The first few times we tried to pick one of them up he screeched and seemed to shake a fair bit, so we left him to it and just tried again when he seemed to calm down. He wiggles around a lot and runs into a corner whenever we try to take him out, definitely harder to get him out than the other one, but once he's out he seems okay (chooses then to poo a fair bit). 

He doesn't seem to go on the wheel as much as the other one but yeah I suppose as we're new to owning these little guys we just want to make sure we're not missing any warning signs, and also see if anyone has any advice. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

ccarts92 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Last week me and my gf bought 2 russian dwarf hamsters (first time owners).
> We gave them their space for the first few days to adjust and then tried to put our hands in so they could get used to our scents and handle them as much as possible in the evenings.
> ...


Welcome to the forum and to the world of hamsters 

I'd stop trying to pick the scared one up for now, just put your hand in the cage, don't move, let him come to you, once ok with that, offer a treat, first hold the treat in your finger tips, and once ok with that put the treat further onto your hand, until you have the treat in the palm of your hand and hopefully he will climb onto your hand for the treat, then you can start picking him up.

Another thing you can do is pick him up in a jar and then put him in the bath or a playpen or whatever it is you are using and can tame him in there too.


----------



## ccarts92 (Sep 25, 2016)

I didn't know you could get play pens for them! See total newb haha. Any advice on the best ones to get and where from? The lady at pets at home told me their wheel would be alright :Sorry I was thinking of getting a little ball each for them so we can get them out of the cage more because even when we hold them all they want to do is run around


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

ccarts92 said:


> I didn't know you could get play pens for them! See total newb haha. Any advice on the best ones to get and where from? The lady at pets at home told me their wheel would be alright :Sorry I was thinking of getting a little ball each for them so we can get them out of the cage more because even when we hold them all they want to do is run around


What size wheel do you have for them? Also really you should have 2 wheels, as well as two houses, two food bowls, two water bottles, no levels, this way the more dominant hamster won't be able to stop the other one from getting to resources.

Please do not get them a ball, it is a delicate subject as some people don't have a problem with them, but personally I would not risk a ball with any species of hamster, especially a dwarf species. They could get badly injured in a ball.

If you do not have a bath, you can use a large plastic storage box like this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Litre-Plas...74818316&sr=8-13&keywords=plastic+storage+box (not sure if that would be a good size though (am terrible at working out sizes), but as big as you can go really), or if you are good at DIY or know someone who is you could make a playpen, I had one made for me out of wood, with a lid covered in chicken wire or you could buy a 'hamster playpen' like this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Trixie-Joy...id=1474818536&sr=8-4&keywords=hamster+playpen


----------



## ccarts92 (Sep 25, 2016)

Ahh see I never got told any of this! :/ I did notice one was def using the wheel more and one was eating more, I just assumed the whole set up would be alright cause the lady at pets at home said it was all okay for both of them! I've just bought a playpen and a few things to put in there so they can get out and about a bit more and wont bother with the balls  

How would you go about bathing them? Like are they ok to swim so can just fill a container like that like halfway up?

I really appreciate your help


----------



## ccarts92 (Sep 25, 2016)

The cage I have is this one

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/small-pet/hamster/hamster-homes/medium-plastic-hamster-home

in regards to what you said about levels do you think it's work taking that plastic bit out and just customise it myself with beds, food bowls and a flying saucer wheel? (my friend said that type is better for multiple hamsters)


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

ccarts92 said:


> Ahh see I never got told any of this! :/ I did notice one was def using the wheel more and one was eating more, I just assumed the whole set up would be alright cause the lady at pets at home said it was all okay for both of them! I've just bought a playpen and a few things to put in there so they can get out and about a bit more and wont bother with the balls
> 
> How would you go about bathing them? Like are they ok to swim so can just fill a container like that like halfway up?
> 
> I really appreciate your help


You do not bath a hamster with water, they just need sand  I use this sand: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Supreme-Pe...8&qid=1474819954&sr=8-1&keywords=hamster+sand and use a bowl https://www.amazon.co.uk/Trixie-Cer...820006&sr=8-4&keywords=hamster+sand+bath+bowl to put it in. I leave the sand in all the time and my girl loves rolling in it and digging.



ccarts92 said:


> The cage I have is this one
> 
> http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/small-pet/hamster/hamster-homes/medium-plastic-hamster-home
> 
> in regards to what you said about levels do you think it's work taking that plastic bit out and just customise it myself with beds, food bowls and a flying saucer wheel? (my friend said that type is better for multiple hamsters)


I am sorry to say that cage is too small, *The minimum size for a cage housing a pair of dwarf or Chinese hamsters would be 80 cm. long by 50 cm, deep by 35 cm. high (2 ft. wide by 2ft. deep by 1 ft. high). Though the bigger you can go the better. *
The style is good though and yes, I would recommend taking out the shelf and just using the floor space.


----------



## ccarts92 (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice, I'm def going to look into getting a bigger cage and customise it


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

ccarts92 said:


> Thanks for all the advice, I'm def going to look into getting a bigger cage and customise it


Your welcome 

Please share your set up when done and I'd love to see your dwarfs


----------

